# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Guide]Text and C4D

## Greed

If you are looking just for a basic over-view go here

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...ont-s-gfx.html

This is for a detailed on only these two things.

To The Guide:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
So your interested in Graphics?

Here Is where to Get Good:

Fonts -- Download fonts | dafont.com
Brushes -- PS Brushes.net - Photoshop Brushes, Your Number one source for Photoshop Brushes
Renders -- Planet Renders // Renders - Home
Stocks -- Google
C4D -- Planet Renders // Renders - Home


Lets Start!
--------------------------------------------------
C4D-
There are many different things you can do with C4D, but because we are mainly talking about Sigs and Avatars i will do those types of C4D.
Types of C4D:




What is the point of C4D?-
C4D adds 'effect' to the picture.

As Seen Here:  No effect to the picture, it looks cool but no effect.

With C4D added Here: 

You see alot more effect and the picture can truely become something amazing.

Here are some more examples:




C4D As a backround?
NO! This is the BIGGEST mistake somone can make. Oh sure it may look ok, but it is bad and it takes away what you can customize.

Here is a normal decent backround(what it should start with if your new)

then with a little C4D After:


With the C4D as a backround, if you go to tone color, it will not alter as you wish, it will alter the C4D but wrongly and make your picture turn out looking like dog poop.

That is all i am going to talk about on C4D, some good C4D downloads are:
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
and
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


TEXT

Is Text Really Important?
Text is so important that if the text is the wrong style your whole picture no matter how good it looks will look like its terrible. Did Picaso use bad text(if Photoshop was invented would he?) Well thats the wrong answer its NO.
Here is an example of badly "themed" text.

If there is some indian guy named MooShoo running around the forest being invaded by other cultures there is no need for Future Text! OMG LOOK THE Aztecs are invading but lets throw in some Flying Sauser Text to make it look bad. Nope aint working for you.

Here Are some examples of well "Themed" Text:




Those are really well themed.

How do i know which to pick :confused:??

Well at first it might be a little hard. But think about which theme you are using. And Each Picture has a set theme. Some have multiple themes


This has a futurisc theme set to it.


This has a Anime/Western theme to it


This has a Anime/Punk/Rock/Retro.. alot of themes to it.


It mainly takes practice so i would say the best thing would be to when you make a picture thing of the them and the text you would use.


This is my Guide on C4D and Text.

See You with my next guide!

----------


## El3m3nt

Great Post!!

----------


## aggiish

Nice Guide. Really learned something from the text part, am still confused about the C4D though. Don't really get it yet.

----------

